# Seth



## Cleaner33 (23. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich war heute bei Bergwerk in Frankfurt und habe ein Rad mit genügend Federweg gesucht. Hat Bergwerk aber nicht mehr,bismir ein Mitarbeiter sagte, dass er das SETH holen könnte welches aber nie über den Prototypenstatus gekommen ist (Probleme mit der Schwinge v. Dämpfer).
Trotzdem will er mir das Rad evtl. doch verkaufen da die Schwinge mittlerweile Ok ist. Jetzt finde ich aber selbiges Rad bei 2Rad-Tuning.de(?)
Wasn jetzt?Prototyp oder was?
Danke!


----------



## mokka_ (28. April 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war heute bei Bergwerk in Frankfurt und habe ein Rad mit genügend Federweg gesucht. Hat Bergwerk aber nicht mehr,bismir ein Mitarbeiter sagte, dass er das SETH holen könnte welches aber nie über den Prototypenstatus gekommen ist (Probleme mit der Schwinge v. Dämpfer).
> Trotzdem will er mir das Rad evtl. doch verkaufen da die Schwinge mittlerweile Ok ist. Jetzt finde ich aber selbiges Rad bei 2Rad-Tuning.de(?)
> Wasn jetzt?Prototyp oder was?
> Danke!



nimm das Liteville 601 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (29. April 2011)

Echt,warum?
Gibts immerhin nur einmal,weltweit!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war heute bei Bergwerk in Frankfurt und habe ein Rad mit genügend Federweg gesucht. Hat Bergwerk aber nicht mehr,bismir ein Mitarbeiter sagte, dass er das SETH holen könnte welches aber nie über den Prototypenstatus gekommen ist (Probleme mit der Schwinge v. Dämpfer).
> Trotzdem will er mir das Rad evtl. doch verkaufen da die Schwinge mittlerweile Ok ist. Jetzt finde ich aber selbiges Rad bei 2Rad-Tuning.de(?)
> Wasn jetzt?Prototyp oder was?
> Danke!


 
ich könnt mich wegschmeisen.....Klasse einfach nur Klasse, bei BERGWERK in Frankfurt, ne ich glaub es nicht...granatengeil...das beste was ich in den letzten Wochen gehört hab...


----------



## Cleaner33 (30. April 2011)

Am Dienstag kann ich es abholen,zwar ohne Laufräder und Gabel aber das macht nix!


----------



## SLichti (1. Mai 2011)

OMG...
der Preis würd mich mal interessieren... Als es "offiziell" vorgestellt wurde waren das 2600, ohne Dämpfer wohlgemerkt. LV601 kost mit Dämpfer 400 EUR weniger.
Ich wette Du bekommst das grüne Teil das schon auf alle Messen mitgeschleppt wurde...
Aber jetzt hat es ja endlich seinen Käufer gefunden.

Trotzdem viel Spaß... Bitte berichte und zwar mit Bildern...


----------



## Cleaner33 (1. Mai 2011)

Selbstverständlich wird es Bilder geben...Dienstag!
Bezahlt habe 2500 Euro inkl.Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer,Magura Bremsanlage mit Scheiben,Sattelstütze von Syncros mit Sattel,2.fach Kurbel Howitzer,Schaltwerk XT Shadow und 2 Paar Reifen "Der Kaiser".


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Mai 2011)

ich bin mir sicher die haben direkt nach dem Du den Laden verlassen hast im "Headquarter" angerufen und die frohe Botschaft das Teil verkauft zu haben durchgegeben. Ich kann mir da direkt die erstaunten Gesichter einiger Mitarbeiter vorstellen.....Da gab es sicher eine Bonusprovision.....ich leg mich ab


----------



## Cleaner33 (1. Mai 2011)

Hmmmm..neidisch?
Schon Ok!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Mai 2011)

bleib cool, ich tauch wieder ab...


----------



## Cleaner33 (1. Mai 2011)

Ach keine Sache, ich nehme es doch mit Humor!
Aber für ehrliche Kritik bin ich dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (1. Mai 2011)

so kommt in diesen bereich zumindest mal wieder etwas leben 

freu mich auf die bilderchen.


----------



## chris84 (2. Mai 2011)

dir sei unbedingt dieser Thread ans Herz gelegt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=366941
vor allem Seite 3 und 4... und beachte mal wer da auf der ersten Seite welche Beiträge geschrieben hat


----------



## Cleaner33 (3. Mai 2011)

Ja, die Seite habe ich mir auch schon mal durchgelesen und mich umso mehr gefreut............sieht aus wie mein Rahmen den ich heute noch abhole und ihn dann so gegen 18 Uhr hier zeigen werde.
@Rocklandbiker oder chris84, habt ihr mal bei Bergwerk gearbeitet oder die Bikes nur gefahren?


----------



## chris84 (3. Mai 2011)

ich für meinen Teil habe nur lange Zeit BW gefahren und auch kaputt gefahren 

Ich war aber auch schon in den "Produktionshallen" und hab Sükrü beim Schweißen zugeschaut


----------



## Cleaner33 (3. Mai 2011)

Coole Sache!
Hier 2 Fotos vom Rahmen,die Gabel dient gerade mal zum Abstützen.Da kommt ne Dorado oder ne Fox rein.


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Mai 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich wird es Bilder geben...Dienstag!
> Bezahlt habe 2500 Euro inkl.Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer,Magura Bremsanlage mit Scheiben,Sattelstütze von Syncros mit Sattel,2.fach Kurbel Howitzer,Schaltwerk XT Shadow und 2 Paar Reifen "Der Kaiser".



trotzdem noch viel Geld ..... für diesen Rahmen mit Bergwerk Aufklebern.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (3. Mai 2011)

Viel Geld für einen Bergwerk Prototypen den es weltweit nur 1 mal gibt mit einer kompletten Ausstattung (außer Gabel und Räder).
Hey Wolfi,was fährst du denn für ein (unglaublich günstig erworbenes) Rad?
Ich kann hier sehr viele Beispiele dafür nennen wie günstig dieser Einkauf war:Liteville nur der Rahmen+Dämpfer 2300 / Nicolai 2200 Euro / usw.
Was habt ihr für ein Problem mit dem SETH?Keiner hat es von Euch jemals gefahren!


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Mai 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Viel Geld für einen Bergwerk Prototypen den es weltweit nur 1 mal gibt mit einer kompletten Ausstattung (außer Gabel und Räder).
> Hey Wolfi,was fährst du denn für ein (unglaublich günstig erworbenes) Rad?
> Ich kann hier sehr viele Beispiele dafür nennen wie günstig dieser Einkauf war:Liteville nur der Rahmen+Dämpfer 2300 / Nicolai 2200 Euro / usw.
> Was habt ihr für ein Problem mit dem SETH?Keiner hat es von Euch jemals gefahren!



Sorry ... dann aber bitte demnächst auch Fahrbericht !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Cleaner33 (3. Mai 2011)

Auf jeden Fall!
Laufräder kommen aber mit der Gabel werde ich mal schaun welche ich nehme.
Trotzdem noch mal von mir nachgefragt:Warum habe ich so das Gefühl,dass keiner Bergwerk traut?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Mai 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!
> Laufräder kommen aber mit der Gabel werde ich mal schaun welche ich nehme.
> Trotzdem noch mal von mir nachgefragt:Warum habe ich so das Gefühl,dass keiner Bergwerk traut?


 
weil* BERGWERK* nicht mehr *BERGWERK* ist !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Mai 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier sehr viele Beispiele dafür nennen wie günstig dieser Einkauf war:Liteville nur der Rahmen+Dämpfer 2300 / Nicolai 2200 Euro / usw.


 
Nein gefahren habe ich es nicht 


Wenn Du Dein BERGWERK mit Namen wie NICOLAI oder Liteville vergleichst, scheint es mir das Du genau soviel Ahnung von der Branche hast wie ich vom Spargelstechen. 
Das ist jetzt ein wenig "direkt", triffts aber ! Sorry


----------



## mokka_ (3. Mai 2011)

es ist doch schön in seiner eigenen welt leben zu dürfen :-(

das 601 ohne worte wäre das bessere gewesen aber jeder so wie du auch darf l-geld zahlen ist doch auch ok. aber ich würde sehr gerne mal ne probefahrt machen wenn du mich ---------------


----------



## mokka_ (3. Mai 2011)

oh oh ist der proto was auf einer messe gezeigt wurde. na ja dann mal viel spass damit 



Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Coole Sache!
> Hier 2 Fotos vom Rahmen,die Gabel dient gerade mal zum Abstützen.Da kommt ne Dorado oder ne Fox rein.


----------



## Cleaner33 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich vergleiche nicht ganz Bergwerk sondern mein Seth mit diesen Firmen.Natürlich habe ich nicht so viel Ahnung wie andere.Leider hat mir noch immer keiner wirklich klar machen können,warum mein Rad so schlecht ist,außer das Bergwerk nicht mehr die Alten sind.Daskann doch alles sein!
@Rocklandbiker....Du hast mal  bei Bergwerk gearbeitet,liege ich das richtig?Ich denke schon,erzähl mir mehr warum Bergwerk nicht mehr das ist was es mal war.


----------



## raffic (4. Mai 2011)

ROCKY als Spargelstecher - herrliches Bild! Geil 

@ Cleaner
Steht Bergwerk drauf ist es aber nicht. Der Rahmen sieht aber meiner Meinung nach echt gut aus und ich hoffe du hast viel Spass damit. Leider ist der Spirit den Bergwerk frueher hatte nicht mehr da - und das ist schade! Es ist halt jetzt nur noch ein Name. 
Aber ich liebe mein altes BW was im Keller steht noch immer!!!!


----------



## Cleaner33 (4. Mai 2011)

Ja,daran besteht kein Zweifel .So ging es mir auch als ich hörte,dass z.B. Cannondale nicht mehr in den USA schweißt.Es fehlt das gewisse Etwas.
Aif jeden Fall bekommt ihr bald alle den ersten Fahrbericht,Räder sind hoffentlich bald unterwegs und ne Gabel will ich mir hier noch zulegen.
@ raffic...zeig mal dein BW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (4. Mai 2011)

Also wenn du wirklich diesen einen Prototypen gekauft hast, würde ich es vermeiden, heftigere Sachen damit zu fahren. Ich hab den Rahmen zweimal auf der Eurobike gesehen und diese Schweißnähte verdienen den Namen nicht. Das ist stümperhaftes Gehunse, welches sogar ich so hinbekommen hätte...
Weißt du was? Nenn die Nähte einfach Sollbruchstellen und hab deinen Spass damit.


----------



## Cleaner33 (4. Mai 2011)

Richtig die Nähte sind nicht schön,jeder Taiwanesische Schweißroboter macht das besser.Trotz allen habe ich Garantie und ich werde den Rahmen selbstverständlich dementsprechend nutzen, wofür er gebaut wurde.Sprich Winterberg und Trek Bike Attack nächstes Jahr.  
Das Problem waren auch nicht die Schweißnähte sondern die Wippe am Dämpfer und die wurde erneuert und stabiler gebaut.


----------



## XC_Freund (4. Mai 2011)

Neid ist doch die einzige ehrliche Form von positiver Resonanz die man bekommen kann. In diesem Sinne hast du wirklich ein tolles Bike.
Häßliche Schweisnähte? Pah, wirkliche Schmuckstücke kamen ja wohl nie von der Marke. Das hier gerade ein paar Ehemalige lästern, als gäbe es kein morgen, ist oberpeinlich.


----------



## mokka_ (4. Mai 2011)

großes kino


----------



## mokka_ (4. Mai 2011)

*BERGWERK Revival Treffen Mai-2011 ???

nimm dein bike und fahre doch einfach mit
*


----------



## Cleaner33 (4. Mai 2011)

Och war ja kein wirkliches lästern,keiner kann mein Bike kennen,keiner weiß wie es fährt und nur ich habe eines!Was will ich mehr?
@Mokka...   Wann im Mai und wo?


----------



## raffic (5. Mai 2011)

@ cleaner
Bin gerade 9500 KM von meinem Bike entfernt. Wenn ich das irgendwann mal wieder aus dem Keller hole (und ich hoffe es ist dann noch da) mach ich auch mal ein Bild davon!


----------



## mokka_ (5. Mai 2011)

cleaner wende dich an rocklandbiker. bist bei ihm in besten bergwerk händen


----------



## Cleaner33 (5. Mai 2011)

Stimmt,der muß ja über Bergwerk bescheid wissen.Aber wegen Maitermin wirds schon sehr eng ketzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (5. Mai 2011)

ok dann mach doch mal ein paar bilder und berichte wie es ist das einzigste seth zu fahren 

hoffe du wirst damit deinen spass haben


----------



## Cleaner33 (6. Mai 2011)

Sobald die Räder da sind,gibts neue Bilder


----------



## Joscha (6. Mai 2011)

XC_Freund schrieb:


> Das hier gerade ein paar Ehemalige lästern, als gäbe es kein morgen, ist oberpeinlich.



*zustimmt*


----------



## mokka_ (6. Mai 2011)

Joscha, hier zieht doch keiner der ehemaligen her. denn es handelt sich um kein orginal und aus diesem grunde kann auch ein no-bw-biker mitmischen he he

nee ist doch ok, jeder darf und soll kaufen was er möchte. 

und lehrgeld zahlen wir ja alle


----------



## Cleaner33 (6. Mai 2011)

Neid der Besitzlosen............macht nix,es kann nur einen geben.
Kein ehemaliger?Hmmm, da bin ich anderer Meinung und was soll kein Original sein?Kann es sein ,dass diese Diskusion um Kult,Damals war alles besser und bla bla bla langsam nervt?Was ist mit Cannondale,Trek und alle anderen?Sie haben ja wohl alle ihren Kult verkauft,nach Taiwan,Japan,wo hin auch immer.
Lehrgeld,suuuuper Spruch!Keine Ahnung meines Rades aber immer noch einen drauf setzen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Mai 2011)

dann mail mal einige Bilder zu. Das beste nehm ich dann für meine BW-Sammlung unter http://bergwerk2008.wordpress.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (8. Mai 2011)

wäre schön wenn du ein paar bilder in der freien natur von deinem seth zeigen könntest und vielleicht könnten wir ja mal die bikes auch tauschen.

wenn ich mein 601 habe dann könnten wir und ja mal treffen.

gerne auch mit meinem 301

hoffe dir macht deines genau so viel freude wie meines.


----------



## SLichti (8. Mai 2011)

Und noch ganz wichtig: 
HAST DU TATSÄCHLICH VON BW DIE FREIGABE FÜR NE DOPPELBRÜCKE???

Klär das mal ganz schnell ab UND, ganz wichtig: Lass es Dir schriftlich geben!!
Und wenn Du schon dabei bist: Auch noch die max. Scheibengröße für hinten.

Würde mich brennend interessieren was Du da an Infos bekommst.

Aber glaub mir, wir "Lästermäuler" sind alles andere als neidisch! jeder hier hat mind. genau so viel Geld für sein Bike ausgegeben.
Ich würde es mal "vorsorgliches Mitleid" nennen...


----------



## Cleaner33 (9. Mai 2011)

Also,Scheibengröße vorne 203 und hinten 185 mm,das ist so freigegeben.
Doppelbrücke will ich garnicht haben. Da kommt ne Singlecrown dran.
Nehmt das "neidisch" nicht so ernst,es ist halt nur so,das jeder behauptet das Bike zu kennen ohne es je gefahren zu haben und ohne mir einen guten Grund zu nennen.


----------



## mokka_ (9. Mai 2011)

ist doch nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Cleaner33 (9. Mai 2011)

Jaja,keine Sache und Geschriebenes kommt auch ganz anders rüber,schon klar.
Da steht aber sowas wie "vorsorgliches Mitleid" , ??????Häääää....versteh ich nicht,oder Lehrgeld zahlen????????Was????
Das seltsamste ist aber,das ich bisher keinen Grund genannt bekommen habe,warum das Seth schlechter sein soll als andere.Sagt es mir!Ist e nur der Geist der Vergangenheit oder die bescheidenen schweißnähte die trotzdem halten werden........


----------



## mokka_ (9. Mai 2011)

und warst du schon damit im trail oder ist es noch immer bei dir im keller?


----------



## Cleaner33 (10. Mai 2011)

Steht noch im Keller,ohne Gabel aber die müßte heute ankommen und dann gibts Fotos.


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Mai 2011)

SLichti schrieb:


> Aber glaub mir, wir "Lästermäuler" sind alles andere als neidisch! jeder hier hat mind. genau so viel Geld für sein Bike ausgegeben.
> Ich würde es mal "vorsorgliches Mitleid" nennen...



ich bin da mal richtig neidisch 

Hätte da noch ein schwarz weißes Bergwerk Trikot zu verkaufen.
Gibt es Weltweit nur sehr wenige davon -> Preis (passend zum Rahmen) 120 
Gürtel und Langarm-Trikot hab ich auch noch, bei Interesse PN 

Hier noch ein Bild von der Eurobike:


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Mai 2011)

wenn ich das richtig sehe, war "bergwerk" sogar zu faul das Bike auseinanderzuschrauben:


----------



## raffic (12. Mai 2011)

warum sollen die das denn auseinanderschrauben wenn ich es dann wieder zusammenschrauben muss? Also das faend ich klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (12. Mai 2011)

Hä?Welchen Sinn hätte das denn gemacht?Die nehmen es auseinander und ich muß es zusammenbauen.Sehr Sinnfrei!
Neuigkeiten gibts trotzdem:Mittlerweile ist ne Marzocchi 66 mit 180 mm verbaut.


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Mai 2011)

Das Auseinanderbauen war auf den langen Zeitraum bezogen.
Die Parts hätte man ja verkaufen können.
Das jemand den Rahmen kauft.... - daran haben die Jungs (und ich auch) wahrscheinlich nicht gedacht.

Für wie viel mm Federweg ist Rahmen eigentlich konzipiert worden bzw. freigegeben?


----------



## mokka_ (12. Mai 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Hä?Welchen Sinn hätte das denn gemacht?Die nehmen es auseinander und ich muß es zusammenbauen.Sehr Sinnfrei!
> Neuigkeiten gibts trotzdem:Mittlerweile ist ne Marzocchi 66 mit 180 mm verbaut.



hast du schon bilder von deinem kunstwerk?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Für wie viel mm Federweg ist Rahmen eigentlich konzipiert worden bzw. freigegeben?


 
special for you:

* puristisch, klares Diamantrahmendesign Material: *7020 Alu*, dreifach konifiziert
* Gewicht ca. *2800 g *"M"
* Lenkwinkel *67°* / Sitzwinkel *73°*
* S-M-L-XL, Optional* Maßrahmen *möglich
* voll versenkbare Sattelstütze, Durchmesser *34,9*
* wahlweise *140 oder 170mm Federweg*
* *Syntace X-12mm* Steckachsensystem, mehr Info´s unter: http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/video/x_12_d.html
* *1.5' Steuerrohr* für integrierten Steuersatz, z.B. Syntace Superspin sowie zukünftige 1.5-1 1/8 Gabelschäfte
* *BSA73* Tretlageraufnahme
* optionale *"TRUVATIV Hammerschmidt AM Crankset"* Kompatibel
* optionale *"Direct Mount"* Umwerfer Aufnahme, E-Type Umwerfer Standart
* *RockShox Monarch 4.2* (216mm Einbaumaß / 63mm Hub)

immer noch schade um dieses Projekt, ich denke da wäre mehr drin gewesen.... ;-) RK


----------



## mokka_ (13. Mai 2011)

ja das finde ich auch ansich ja ein jammer. wenn man bedenkt was bergwerk mal war und was daraus wurde.


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Mai 2011)

Rocky du bist mein Held!! 

Ich merke schon: dein Herz blutet, oder???


----------



## Cleaner33 (13. Mai 2011)

Jaaaa,es steht im Keller und ist repariert,noch ohne Kassette aber es fährt.Ich mache Sonntag die ersten Fotos,bin erstmal wech.
@Rocklandbiker....was wäre denn noch drin gewesen?Schönere Schweißnähte,eigenständiges Design?


----------



## snapon (14. Mai 2011)

Toller Thread !! echt


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Rocky du bist mein Held!!
> 
> Ich merke schon: dein Herz blutet, oder???



Du weißt ja, das ganze sollte schon andere Formen nehmen. Leider war es mir/uns verwehrt. Geld regiert die Welt...und vor allem das schnelle Geld. Mit noch etwas Zeit...... ach lassen wir das. Türen gehn zu und Türen gehn auf. Die einen Schwarz die anderen Grün.....wobei grün ist ne scheiss Farbe, du verstehst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Mai 2011)

Grün finde ich super!!!


----------



## Cleaner33 (15. Mai 2011)

@ Rocklandbiker..... Du hast keine Ahnung!!GRÜN ist geil
 und Du klingst frustriert!!Wasn los?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> @ Rocklandbiker..... Du hast keine Ahnung!!


 
Stimmt


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Du klingst frustriert!!


Stimmt auch


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2011)

Kein Weizen heute bekommen?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kein Weizen heute bekommen?


 
doch, aber leider Alkoholfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (15. Mai 2011)

*******!!Das erklärts natürlich! Nachher gibts noch Fotos vom SETH,aber erst gibts Essen!


----------



## Cleaner33 (15. Mai 2011)

[url=http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/p51501095qtb2glzc6.jpg]
	
[/URL]



Bessere gibts morgen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2011)

bis auf den langen Vorbau und der zu stark gekröpfte Lenker ist es TOP
Weißt du das Gesamtgewicht?

Gruß

Fibbs - ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Cleaner33 (15. Mai 2011)

Du hast recht,der Vorbau ist zu lang.Mal schaun was sich findet.Der Lenker ist Ok und ich habe noch einen Syncros den ich teste.
Gesammtgewicht?Warte mal,ich laufe in Keller........................................................................................
.................................
..........................
..................
.........
..................
..........................
........................................
...............................................................
schon wieder oben,es sind knapp 17,5 Kg


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2011)

17,5kg sind heftig ...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 17,5kg sind heftig ...


 
bin mir sicher es geht unter 15 Kg


----------



## Cleaner33 (15. Mai 2011)

Ja und Gewicht sparen ist da nicht unbedingt drin.Jedenfalls nicht bei meinen momentanen Budget.Andere Laufräder würden schon was bringen aber teuer.
Morgen fahre ichs mal um de Main und mach bessere Fotos!


----------



## Cleaner33 (16. Mai 2011)

Besere Fotos aber wieder im Keller,draussen regnets:
http://www.myimg.de/?img=P5160112f439c.jpg






Ne Kassette fehlt noch,mal schaun was es hier so gibt.


----------



## Cleaner33 (16. Mai 2011)

[url=http://www.myimg.de]
	

[/URL]


----------



## mokka_ (16. Mai 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> http://www.myimg.de/?img=P516011358e98.jpg



geht net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (16. Mai 2011)

Ups:
http://img15.myimg.de/P51601135e651_thumb.jpghttp://www.myimg.de/?img=P51601135e651.jpg


----------



## Cleaner33 (16. Mai 2011)

So n verf....Sch...., dass wollte nicht,aber jetzt und bei schönen Wetter gibts Bilder von draußen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Mai 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Ups:
> http://www.myimg.de/?img=P51601135e651.jpg


 
cool .........ich bin weg und schau hier nie wieder rein


----------



## snapon (17. Mai 2011)

Rüdi , schau mal genau hin  - der Vorschlaghammer steht doch schon bereit !!!!!!


----------



## Cleaner33 (17. Mai 2011)

Der kommt öfter zum Einsatz.Rocklandbiker scheint irgendwie nicht zu passen,dass ich das Seth habe.Wieso schaust du hier nie wieder rein?


----------



## mokka_ (22. Mai 2011)

und stellst du noch von deiner lady ein paar bilder rein?

ist es noch heile ?


----------



## Cleaner33 (23. Mai 2011)

Jaja, mehr Bilder kommen.Habe ich nicht vergessen.
 Leider ist gerade ein Unfall meines Sohnes dazwischen gekommen. Der Ist mit seinen Laufrad in ein ausgetrocknetes winziges Flußbett rein und hat sein Laufrad geschrottet. Ein Hoch auf seinen Helm!!!!
Naja, jetzt bekommt er ein Neues und meine Kassette muß mal wieder warten.


----------



## mokka_ (23. Mai 2011)




----------



## daif (24. Mai 2011)

für Halloween?

...der..Lenker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (24. Mai 2011)

Er kommt runter, keine Sorge!Habe halt mal den Syntace und jetzt diesen getestet!
Bilder.........naja nix aufregendes wenn ich mit Sohn unterwegs bin und dann ausgerechnet dort auch noch ne Eisdiele auftaucht:
http://www.myimg.de/?img=P5240119e6344.jpg
http://www.myimg.de/?img=P5240120712f7.jpg
http://www.myimg.de/?img=P5240121946e2.jpg


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juni 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hätte da noch ein schwarz weißes Bergwerk Trikot zu verkaufen.
> Gibt es Weltweit nur sehr wenige davon -> Preis (passend zum Rahmen) 120
> Gürtel und Langarm-Trikot hab ich auch noch, bei Interesse PN



Kurzarm

Langarm


----------



## Cleaner33 (29. November 2011)

So,mein Seth und ich sind fürs TREK Bike Attack angemeldet!
http://services.datasport.com/2012/mtb/bikeattack/START090.HTM
Saugeil und ich freue mich schon.
Die Gabel bekommt jetzt noch n Service und ein Laufradsatz muß her!


----------



## raffic (5. Dezember 2011)

viel spass


----------



## Cleaner33 (5. Dezember 2011)

Komm doch mit......


----------



## Cleaner33 (21. Dezember 2011)

Viel kann ich momentan nicht posten nur das gestern ne Joplin 4 Stütze ans Seth kam und meine Gabel leider noch immer beim Service ist.
Egal, in der Weihnachtspause werde ich es wohl mal auseinander nehmen und dann durchn Matsch jagen oder erst matsch und dann ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

